# Giletti: "Non so se resterò in Rai"



## fabri47 (14 Maggio 2017)

Il presentatore *Massimo Giletti*, all'inizio dell'ultima puntata stagionale del programma "*L'Arena*" di cui è il conduttore, ha fatto un discorso in cui ha ipotizzato un suo possibile *abbandono* dalla *Rai*. Ecco le sue parole: _"Non so se resterò...Ho dato molto a questa azienda con un programma_ (L'Arena n.d.s. ) _che fa 4 milioni di spettatori ad ogni puntata. Abbiamo un gruppo di lavoro di cui la Rai dovrebbe essere orgogliosa, anche per i risultati nelle rare volte in cui siamo andati in onda in prima serata. Cosa farò? Non lo so."_ 

Le possibili cause del malcontento di Giletti, secondo voci diffuse dagli utenti nei social, sono il tetto degli stipendi Rai a 240.000 euro, ma anche il fatto che gli abbiano affidato in questa stagione solo tre programmi in prima serata (come fa intendere la parte del discorso in cui sottolinea che "*rare volte*" sia andato in onda in prima serata) nonostante gli ottimi ascolti, come "Viva Mogol" dedicato all'autore di Lucio Battisti, che è riuscito a battere la concorrenza di "Tu si que vales" di Maria De Filippi. 

Quindi la Rai, dopo il "mal di pancia" di *Fabio Fazio*, dovrà fare i conti anche con quello di Massimo Giletti, che lavora nella TV di stato dal lontano 1988.


----------



## wildfrank (14 Maggio 2017)

A Gillè, fai il verso al pupone?


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Maggio 2017)

Col tetto agli stipendi la diaspora è scontata..
Poco male, se ciò trasformasse la RAI in un'azienda che produce contenuti di qualità anziché intrattenimento vergognoso..

Ma sappiamo che il vero motore è il pubblico, e in italia il pubblico premia sempre lo schifo


----------

